# Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?



## beren2707 (19. März 2015)

*Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Lieber Asus-Support,

seit einigen Jahren erfreue ich mich an genannter Soundkarte, die ihren Dienst nach wie vor zur vollsten Zufriedenheit erfüllt. Da ich im Sommer auf Windows 10 zu wechseln gedenke, möchte ich bereits vorab erfragen, ob für die Xonar Essence ST noch ein Treiber + Software für Windows 10 geplant ist? Ich frage deshalb, weil der 8.1 Treiber nie übers Beta-Stadium hinausgekommen ist und daher fürchte, dass der Support für dieses schöne Stück Technik bereits eingestellt worden sein könnte.

Vielen Dank für eine Antwort im Voraus!

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Da wird dir nur, wenn man diesen Beta-Treiber nicht mag, der Uni Xonar Treiber und AndreaMod übrig bleiben. Das ist eine richtige gute Kombination. Funktionieren tun diese bei mir 1a (Essence STX 1). Finde es schade dass dieser offizielle "Treiber" da nicht mithalten kann.
Und da die regelmäßig Updates bringen, wird es sicherlich nicht lange dauern, dass auf W10 zum Laufen zu kriegen.


----------



## beren2707 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Danke für den Tipp ; die UNi Xonar Treiber behalte ich im Auge, falls es von offizieller Seite keinen Treiber mehr geben sollte.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Hallo beren,
dazu habe ich bislang noch keine Informationen vorliegen. Ich vermute aber mal das wir Windows 10 Treiber anbieten werden. Genaues kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen. 

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. März 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Kommen dann wieder voll umfängliche und stabile Treiber? Ich hatte gelegentlich Probleme mit den Treibern für die Essence STX 1.


----------



## BlauX (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*



Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo beren,
> dazu habe ich bislang noch keine Informationen vorliegen. Ich vermute aber mal das wir Windows 10 Treiber anbieten werden. Genaues kann ich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen.
> 
> Gruß
> Doktor



Für eure Essence Klasse hoffe ich doch schon, wär sonst arg schade.
Gib es dazu schon was neues? Sind ja schon einige Zeit vergangen, und Win 10 rückt immer näher.


Edit: 

Hab eben noch folgendes in Erfahrung bringen können, für jene die es gern wissen oder danach googlen wollen ( der Thread steht zumindest weit oben ) 

UNi Xonar Drivers official page - MaxedTech  - Funktioniert unter W10 wunderbar. 

Und der 8.1 Beta Treiber funktioniert ebenfalls komplett wenn man folgendes macht: 



> 1 - GO to asus support site
> 2 - Download the last driver for windows 8.1:
> - For example STX_8_1_8_1822_Win8_1.rar
> 3 - extract files and go to "WIN81" folder
> ...


----------



## beren2707 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Da ich nun Windows 10 installiert habe, kann ich vermelden, dass der Treiber für Win 8.1 unter Windows 10 bislang einwandfrei seinen Dienst verrichtet.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Mich würde auch mal interessieren wann Asus für die Xonar D2X einen W10 Treiber anbieten wird?
Ich muss schon sagen ich persöhnlich finde es etwas schwach das Asus es scheinbar nicht geschaft hat für einige seiner Soundkarten zum Release Treiber für W10 anzubieten...


----------



## Edgecution (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Also die Variante von Blaux klappt ohne probleme obwohl ich es erst für nen scherz gehalten habe mit ; SupportOS=donotcare ^^

Habe aber danach auch mal das UNI Teil installiert aber erkenne keinen Unterschied. oO Mal sehen ob ich das drauf lasse. AndreaMod habe ich auch nicht gefunden. xD


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*



Edgecution schrieb:


> Also die Variante von Blaux klappt ohne probleme obwohl ich es erst für nen scherz gehalten habe mit ; SupportOS=donotcare ^^
> 
> Habe aber danach auch mal das UNI Teil installiert aber erkenne keinen Unterschied. oO Mal sehen ob ich das drauf lasse. AndreaMod habe ich auch nicht gefunden. xD



Hab auch den W8.1 Treiber genommen und ja der funktioniert, aber das macht es eigentlich nur doppelt so schwach das Asus es nicht hinbekommen hat einen Treiber bereit zu stellen wo man einfach nur auf Setup.exe klicken muss.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Zur Info mal eine Übersicht welche Karten einen Windows 10 Treiber bekommen werden, bzw. zum Teil schon einen haben.



Strix sound cards
Xonar U5 SI
Xonar U7
Xonar U7 Echelon
Xonar U7 SI
Essence III
Essence One MKII series
Essence One
Essence STX II
Xonar U5
Xonar DG
Xonar DGX
Xonar DX
ROG Phoebus
Xonar DSX
Xonar DS
Xonar U3
Xonar U3 Plus
Essence STU
Essence ST
Essence  STX
Xonar D1
Xonar DKARA
Xonar DKARAX
Xonar DG SI

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## beren2707 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Vielen Dank für diese Rückmeldung!  Es freut mich sehr, dass sämtliche relevanten Karten der letzten Jahre mit Treibern versorgt werden; sowohl die Essence ST im Haupt- als auch die DGX im Nebensystem werden sich freuen.


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Klasse, dass auch die U7 einen offiziellen Treiber erhält


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Ich verstehe allerdings nicht warum die ASUS Xonar D2X keinen W10 Treiber erhält, zumindest fehlt sie in der Liste, oder wurde sie bei der Aufzählung schlicht vergessen?


----------



## Das Original (1. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Wie ist der Stand der Dinge?

Xonar DX


Gibt es dafür schon einen Treiber? Mein Headset wurde erkannt... aber ich haette gerne Sound auf den Boxen 

Gruss


----------



## Stern1710 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Kleine Rückmeldung meinerseits: Sound auf der U7 (KH) funktioniert problemlos und hat auf Anhieb funktioniert


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (4. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

für U7 Echelon noch kein Win10 Treiber. Soll laut Support in den kommenden Wochen kommen.
Problem ist, es gibt zwar Ton, aber man kann den Treiber für weitere Einstellungen nicht öffnen. Er crasht einfach...


----------



## MfDoom (6. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Ich warte auch auf funktionierende Treiber für die Essence STX. Der Alte wird von Windows 10 nicht akzeptiert.
Ich kann ohne richtigen Treiber nicht mehr auf der Karte zwischen Lautsprecher und Kopfhörer umstellen,und mit einem hochohmigen Kopfhörer bin ich auf den verstärkten Ausgang der Karte angewiesen.
Es besteht also dringender Bedarf an Treibern meinerseits, gibts denn schon was neues wann diese kommen?


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (6. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Einen genauen Zeitplan für die einzelnen Karten habe ich leider nicht. Habe nur die Aussage bekommen das wir bis Ende September die Treiber verfügbar haben. 

Gruß
Doktor


----------



## Rudi-Brudi (18. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Ich habe jetzt den ganz alten (Nicht-Beta-) Treiber für U7 Echelon  installiert und das Sonic Studio lässt sich öffnen und konfigurieren.
ALLERDINGS ist der Sound mit diesen Treibern ziemlich bescheiden... ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären, warum der Sound mit den alten Treibern schlechter klingt.
Es ist allerdings mehr als traurig, dass ein Riese, wie Asus es innerhalb von einem Jahr nicht hinbekommt zumindest einen Beta-Win10-Ready-Treiber zu veröffentlichen...
Ich hatte auch richtige Schwierigkeiten die verschiedenen Treiber durch zu testen, weil die Installationsroutinen immer wieder Ärger machen, egal welche Version. Mal kann man nicht deinstallieren und mal lässt sich der neue nicht installieren, obwohl alles gereinigt wurde. Da gibt man viel Geld für eine vernünftige Soundkarte aus und hat am Ende nur Ärger damit. Schade.


----------



## vogelscheuche (24. September 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Hey Leute, 
zum Stand der Dinge was die Essence ST betrifft: 

"Zur Zeit wird noch an der Fertigstellung der WIN 10 Treiber gearbeitet.
Die Windows 10 Treiber werden für die Xonar Essence ST
im Oktober bereit gestellt werden.Bitte schauen Sie dazu auf unserer Seite nach. "

War eine Antwort auf meine Supportanfrage in dieser Woche.


----------



## beren2707 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 Treiber für Xonar Essence ST?*

Der Treiber ist mittlerweile verfügbar.


----------

